# Eclipse Plug-In für UML-Diagramme Problem



## Juno (19. Mai 2012)

Ich habe mir ein paar Plug-Ins für UML-Diagramme heruntergeladen und installiert, aber ich habe das Problem, dass ich trotzdem kein UML-Diagramm aufrufen kann, obgleich das Plug-In installiert wurde (Plug-in Daten in den Plug-in-Ordner usw.) Wenn ich auf, z.B., ein Package rechtsklicke, erscheint in der Sidebar (also diesem Panel, dass sich öffnet, wenn man rechtsklickt) nix mit UML. 

Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich falsch mache?


----------



## Gast2 (21. Mai 2012)

Juno hat gesagt.:


> obgleich das Plug-In installiert wurde (Plug-in Daten in den Plug-in-Ordner usw.)



Das hört sich nicht danach an, dass du es richtig installiert hast.
Plugins installiert man (meistens) über Update-Sites
Eclipse-->Help-->Install new Software

Eclipse IDE Tutorial
Kapitel 11


----------



## Juno (21. Mai 2012)

Auf die Art konnte ich die Plug-Ins gar nicht runterladen. Es gab die ZIP-Files, installieren wie von dir beschrieben war nicht möglich.


----------



## Gast2 (21. Mai 2012)

Juno hat gesagt.:


> Auf die Art konnte ich die Plug-Ins gar nicht runterladen. Es gab die ZIP-Files, installieren wie von dir beschrieben war nicht möglich.



Das ist doch mal eine Fehlerbeschreibung mit der man was anfangen kann.
Naja wie gesagt sowie in dem Tutorial beschrieben gehts und anders nicht.


----------



## Manello (25. Mai 2012)

Du musst denken, wenn du die Plugins in die Ordner usw. schiebst,
weis eclipse ja nicht dass es diese abrufen muss oder überhaupt hat.
Du müsstest es in eine Art listen-Verzeichnis eintragen, oder in eine
Java datei je nach dem. Was meinst du mit es gab die Zip files?
Weist du nicht wie man die entpackt? Einfach mit WIN-RAR der kann
fast alles entpacken. Dann einfach die exe darin ausführen.
Nix mit ordner rumschieben.


----------

